# Herbicides



## 8gross (Sep 12, 2011)

Got a 20ac hay field that got seeded two weeks ago. It was seeded to alfalfa+OG+timothy. The alfalfa and grass are starting to germinate but there is a nice crop of broadleaf's that are also coming. What does everybody recommend for spraying? What stages do you spray at also?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

In a mixed stand that is just establishing butyrac(2,4db) is pretty much your only choice. I think the alfalfa needs to have 3 trifoliate leaves to spray.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8gross said:


> Got a 20ac hay field that got seeded two weeks ago. It was seeded to alfalfa+OG+timothy. The alfalfa and grass are starting to germinate but there is a nice crop of broadleaf's that are also coming. What does everybody recommend for spraying? What stages do you spray at also?


The grass needs about 3 tillers also....

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If the weed pressure is heavy and it were mine on my farm I would spray with you to butyrac as soon as you have three trifoliate on the alfalfa. Butyrac will only work when the weeds are young and in the seedling stage as well.


----------

